# Achtung : C&R, Fangbildflamen und sonstiges Moralgedönse



## Ralle 24 (7. Juni 2011)

Aus gegebenem Anlass weise ich darauf hin, dass jegliche Art von C&R Debatten, Fangbildgeflame und sonstigem Moralgedönse mit Verwarnungen geahndet wird.

Es gibt ausreichend Spezialthreads zu diesen Themen ( Boardsuche nutzen) wo man diskutieren kann.

Es wird nicht mehr toleriert, dass Fangmeldungen mit solchem Geflame zerschossen werden.


----------

